# Anybody in Mid Michigan doing Euro mounts?



## broken arrow (Oct 2, 2008)

Anybody know of anyone doing Euro mounts with Beetles in the Mid/Central Michigan area who doesn't charge an arm and a leg?


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

i do


----------

